# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Wieder Einsteiger bruchte Hilfe

## Thunder74

Hallo Surfer

Also, ich will mir ein neues bzw gebrauchtes Board kaufen, da ich wieder richtig anfangen will zu surfen. Ich wrde mich so als mittlerer Einsteiger einschtzen. Zu Zeit fahre  ich ein F2 Sunset/105l  und hab  noch ein Axxis255/ca 90l beides aus den 90zigern. Da ich mal vor zwei Jahren mit meinem Bruder sein Board gefahren bin (Tiga free Crave /107l) war ich hell auf begeister, weil sowas ruhiges  und schn  zu fahrendes Board hab ich lange nicht mehr gefahren, da hat sogar mal mein Wasserstart geklappt und  sogar der Anfang der Powerhalse hat sogar funktioniert.
Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 36 Jahre alt  bin  1,58m gro  und wiege ca. 60kg 

Mchte gerne ein neues bzw. ein gebrauchtes Board zu legen . Ich habe so um die 100l gedacht.  Womit  ich viel Spa bekomme und mit dem ich  leicht was neues lernen kann. Also ich suche ein gutmtiges Bord weil ich bin auch nicht der beste Surfer und tue mich  manchmal etwas schwer. 
Meine Reviere sind im Moment das Grevelinger und Baggersee, evtl. mal am Brouwersdam auf die Nordsee, wenn ich meinen Wasserstart perfektioniert habe.

Ich knnte z. B.   ein Board bekommen ein 2007er Starboard Flare 99 Freestyle nun ist meine Frage wre das was oder sollte ich mich nach was anderem umschauen.
Wre fr jeden Tipp dankbar.

----------


## chris99

Hallo thunder 74,

schau Dir mal folgenden Link an: http://www.windsurfing-test.de/index...details&bid=82 

Ist ein test aus dem Windsurfing journal zum Flare 99. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Tests dort relativ aussagekrftig. Bin das Board nie gefahren, kann also keine eigenen Erfahrungen schildern. 

Dem Test nach zu urteilen ist das Flare ja kein reines Freestyleboard, sondern hat auch ganz ordentliche Fahreigenschaften. Und das scheint fr Dich ja wichtiger zu sein, als das es alle Freestylemanver perfekt durchrutscht. Wenn es vom Preis her eine gnstige Gelegenheit ist, solltest Du dann wohl zugreifen. 

Alternativen gibt es wohl gengend. Da wrde ich dann allerdings nicht nach einem Freestyleboard, sondern nach einem Freemove oder Freerideboard schauen, denn das sollte fr Deine Anforderungen passen.

----------


## tigger1983

schliesse mich der meinung an ein crossover - freerider zu whlen. Da gibts genug.. z.B. tabou roket, 3s, F2 XTC, starboard carve und zig weitere... Aber naja im gegensatz zu dem was du gewohnt bist wird dir warscheinlich alles gefallen  :Wink: 
Denke auch das du mit 90-100l gut fhrst, also viel spass beim wiedereinstieg.

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
nen Freestyler (wie den Flare) wrde ich dir nicht empfehlen. 
Ich wrde mich fr einen Freerider (Carve, Rocket, X-Cite oder vergleichbares) oder einen
gemigten Freestylewave (Freewave, 3S oder vergleichbares) entscheiden. 
Fahre selber am Brouwersdam und die Bretter kannst du an beiden Seiten (Grevellingen und Nordsee) fahren. 
Ein richtiger Freestyler empfiehlt sich nur dann, wenn du wirklich Freestylen willst, aber da du noch am Wasserstart arbeitest, denke ich nicht dass du dich schon an einen Spock versuchen mchtest.
Wenn du ein neues Brett suchst, schau mal auf die Seiten der groen Internethndlern wie dem Keppler.
105l Bretter gibt da schon ab 600-650 neu. (Anrufen und handeln lohnt sich)

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## boltsi87

Also wenn du was ruhiges, gut kontrollierbares und gedmpftes willst, macht sich der 3S von Tabou super finde ich...

----------


## Thunder74

na ich suche eher ein gutes gebrauchtes Board  ..... 
aber  mchte mich sehr Herzlich bedanken, das ihr mir hier geantwortet habt  
na dann werde ich mal auf die suche nach einem freeride  oder freewave  schauen 
naja so ein Tabou 3s ist ein hei begehrtes Board ist schlecht zu finden weil  will ja auch nicht zuviel Geld aus geben 
gibt es noch andere  Hersteller wo ich doch schauen sollte die mir eher zu mir passen als so ein Tabou oder sind sie alle gleich vom Fahrverhalten? ich mag lieber ein gut mtiges board als zu quierlick.

----------


## boltsi87

Das RRD Freestylewave soll anscheinend auch sehr laufruhig sein - kenne es aber nicht. 
Ich habe mein 3S fr umgerechnet ca. 200 Euro bekommen - Jahrgang 07... War sicherlich etwas Glck mit dabei aber wenn du dich ein wenig geduldest und immer mal wieder umschaust solltest du da schon was finden... wie sieht denn dein Budget aus wenn ich fragen darf? Ein Flare ist, denke ich, auch nicht billiger zu haben als ein 3S..

----------


## Thunder74

Da hast du ein Schnppchen gemacht weil hier will einer ein 3style ca2002 fr ca 200€ haben.Ich wrde schon fr ca 400€ ein Board ausgeben. Gibt es denn noch wo man ausser bei ebay oder hier nach gebrauchten boards schauen kann ?

----------


## boltsi87

Hier kommen enorm viele Angebote rein. Sonst schau ich noch fters hier rein: http://www.surfbasar.com
und hier: http://www.soulrider.com/
Sind halt eher schweizer Seiten aber da treiben sich doch noch einige ausm Nachbarland rum :Wink: 
In Deutschland kenne ich noch: http://www.surf-forum.com/forum.php sowie die Hompage der Surf (Zeitschrift).
Das wird er aber fr 200 euros kaum verkaufen... Ich denke, dass du mit 400 fndig werden kannst... einfach etwas Geduld haben :Wink:

----------


## Thunder74

Na  noch hab ich ja noch Zeit aber so zu Ostern wrde ich es gerne haben , weil dann fahre ich  nach Renesse

na hast du einem Tipp gegeben  wo er ein  3s bekommt  smile  boltsi87

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
fahre selber den 3S 107l und wenn es ein gutmtiges Brett gibt, dann den 3S.
Wenn du bis Ostern noch kein Brett hast, kannst du den 3S gern mal Probe fahren.
Bin ab Ostern auch eine Woche in Renesse.

Hang Loose
Gerd

P.S. Ist in letzer Zeit noch mal jemand in Ool auf dem Wasser gewesen? Wie ist die Wassertemperatur?
Am Samstag soll es ja bis zu 8C mit Wind werden.

----------


## tigger1983

mal ne frage...
gibts eigentlich noch andere bretter ausser dem 3s?  :Wink: 
Ich glaub tabou lacht sich kaputt...

----------


## Thunder74

Tigger  das frage ich mich  eigentlich auch  ob es noch eine andre Alternative gibt zu Tabou 
weil das sind bretter die echt sehr begehrt sind und hoch im  kurs sind. ich hab gehrt so ein Rocket soll auch  gut sein  ist aber auch von Tabou  smile........

----------


## tigger1983

also es gibt denke ich von jeder marke hnliche bretter wie das 3s. guck einfach in welcher kategorie sich das board tummelt. Dann kannst du auch andere hersteller getrost fahren. Fr mich klingt das irgendwie so, das tabou die weissheit mit lffeln frist, und in anderen firmen nur deppen arbeiten...
Meine Meinung such dir ne Boardkategorie und lass das Preisleistungsverhltniss entscheiden.

----------


## boltsi87

> also es gibt denke ich von jeder marke hnliche bretter wie das 3s. guck einfach in welcher kategorie sich das board tummelt. Dann kannst du auch andere hersteller getrost fahren. Fr mich klingt das irgendwie so, das tabou die weissheit mit lffeln frist, und in anderen firmen nur deppen arbeiten...
> Meine Meinung such dir ne Boardkategorie und lass das Preisleistungsverhltniss entscheiden.



Ich habe ihm das Tabou empfohlen. Jedoch nicht weil es das einzige gute Board sein soll. Ist es mit sicherheit nicht :Wink:  Da gibts doch noch jede Menge andere.
Thunder74 hat jedoch Andeutungen gemacht, dass er gerne ein ruhiges Brett haben mchte. Und ich denke, dass es genau darum in Richtung Tabou oder RRD Freestylewave gehen knnte. Im Vergleich zu einem JP FSW ist das 3S einfach viel gedmpfter zu fahren. Das wiederum heisst nicht, dass ein JP schlechter ist! Es ist viel direkter und reaktiver. Fr die einen ein Vorteil fr andere ein Nachteil.

----------


## tigger1983

guck mal hier denke das ist das was du suchst. Denke wenn du eins der bretter in nem gescheiten zustand findest sollten 400 reichen...
denke das crossover deine Kategorie sein msste. MFG

http://www.windsurfing-test.de/

----------


## Thunder74

ich hab mir ein brett zu gelegt  Tabou Rocket 105 von 2006  jetzt hoff ich  das es ein gutes brett ist  so von den test soll es genau das richtige sein aber  ob es ist  hoff ich mal 

wenn einer hier erfahrung hat mit dem brett wrde ich mich freuen wenn er mir seine erfahrung mit teilt 

ich bedanke mich nochmal herzlich an alle  die mir geantwortet haben

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
mit dem 105er hab ich keine Erfahrung, fahre aber nun in der 4. Saison den 125er aus 2006 und wsste nicht, warum ich mir ein neues Brett in der Gre zulegen sollte. Ich bin mit dem Teil voll zufrieden. Springt superschnell an und ist einfach zu fahren. 
Hang Loose
Gerd

----------

